# Anyone use a pedalboard with your acoustics?



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

What's on it? DI, delay, verbs, harmonizer?

Drop some details and pics!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

I've used an LR Baggs ParaDI and an empress effects superdelay before.

I run my acoustic through my Axe-Fx II now. Sounds awesome. A little compression, a little reverb. Occasionally a bit of chorus and delay...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I use dual pickups, a Fishman magnetic soundhole pickup and a K&K soundboard pickup, in my two main acoustics. The two signals come out of the guitar for individual processing and amplification. Tools used depend on the need and mood of the day. The magnetic works well for heavy processing via a Stealth Pedal and Amplitude 3. The K&K gets routed through a Radial JDI or a Focurite ISA One. Octave switching the magnetic pickup signal gives a huge range of tones from a single instrument.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rarely, but for a few years I've run my acoustic mandolin through the modulation fx of a Boss multi-fx unit, mostly for the eq and a touch of chorus or delay but sometimes some rotating speaker effect. Amp spring reverb only. 

Little beats a mic in front of an acoustic, though it depends on the venue. I don't jump around anymore, and usually sit with the acoustics anyway.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry, no pics at the moment but I have a small home-made pedal board I use occasionally. Pretty simple - a Boss tuner (left over from another board) and a Sans Amp Acoustic DI. I'll add a boost from one of my other boards as well if I'm playing acoustic with a band.

My acoustic pedal board is kind of a thrown-together type thing. I'm actually planning on putting something a bit more permanent together, so this thread is pretty timely for me. Still trying to decide on whether I'll buy a boost for this board or just sell the Sans Amp and get one the Radial PZ Pre DIs - they seem pretty nice. I'd like to get a better tuner than the Boss as well. The only other thing I might add is a looper for playing solo. That might be fun.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Rainsong with Fishman Prefix T electronics, into Radial PZ Pre, into Fender Acoustisonic for small stuff, and DI form the Radial into the board for big shows. 

Regards


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

The odd occasion when I do an acoustic show, I usually have a tuner, a delay and a Sansamp Para Driver DI. Occasionally I'll have a clean boost for solos, or I'll ride the volume slider on my Godin Acousticaster. On very rare occasions, I might have a chorus pedal on there.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I did some gigs way back with Willie P.
Never saw anyone use so many interesting efx on an acoustic instrument in a live situation.
He had a crazy compact pedal board for his mandolin and he used most of them in an evening.
found this link..goto the last topic re: pedals
pedals for electric mandos [Archive] - Mandolin Cafe Forum

On the odd occasion that I use an acoustic,I like a bit of reverb and let the instrument do the rest. 
cheers, d


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I forgot I had posted this! Thanks for the replies anyone. While we're here, anyone have some favourite acoustic mag pickups? I'm looking to run my guitar through an amp, in conjunction with DI (already have a matrix infinity installed in my Larrivee)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I use Fishman Rare Earth humbuckers in a few of my guitars. They have been working faithfully for over 10 years, with no issues. Batteries last several hundred hours of playing time. With a good preamp/DI and some EQ the magnetic adds very solid low end, without feedback issues. They also work great for doing some "electric" style processing (I use a Stealth Pedal into Amplitude 3). 

I have been meaning to get one of the newer Baggs with removable pole pieces so that I could work with only select strings (remove some of the pole pieces) for octave shifting and even funkier effects in parallel with the regular acoustic voice. (eg. remove all poles except Low E and octave it down for thunderous bass lines)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

the-patient said:


> I forgot I had posted this! Thanks for the replies anyone. While we're here, anyone have some favourite acoustic mag pickups? I'm looking to run my guitar through an amp, in conjunction with DI (already have a matrix infinity installed in my Larrivee)


I got a Shadow humbucking active sound hole pickup on trade with another forumite and I have to say, going in with some seriously low expectations here, it sounds fantastic. It's got a different sound from the LR Baggs under-saddle pickup in my J-45, but it's a super nice sound. Not at all "electric" like I was expecting -- there's plenty of that acoustic guitar wood and air in the output which is totally not what I was expecting.


----------



## Jasrelic (Nov 4, 2011)

I use Fractal audio systems Axe Fx 2 for recording acoustic guitar and live use....here is a video i did using this setup.... check it out if you like...

cheers
GAGNON & SON GUITAR DEMO - JASON HOBBS - YouTube


----------

